# Pics' From Today



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful mice! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so cute, you guys are making me want a Siamese mouse...


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

So cute, brilliant photo's


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Breath taking, Stunning, Fabulous, etc colors!!! The ears look great as well!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

athiena14 said:


> so cute, you guys are making me want a Siamese mouse...


ok ill put you off, there all trouble makers and escape artists! Just ask paul :lol:


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

XD tell that to my recently pregnant mouse who got out of one of my covered cages and got into another covered cage just to be with her sister


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, the black boy 'the lump' now has a pourpose again, ive decided to give him a girl to try to work off his excess weight so will be putting a fox doe in with him once I have one ready to breed as an experiment to see if he can be used to darken the foxes top colour.
First gen will all be Burmese fox and black tans, then I plan to keep some black tan girls and a buck to use to get foxes in the second generation.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

athiena14 said:


> XD tell that to my recently pregnant mouse who got out of one of my covered cages and got into another covered cage just to be with her sister


try going into your shed to find the Siamese have broken out and are sitting trying to chew the foxes free. 
Then one litter escaping every day for 3 days and having to pull everything out and chase them around the shed each time.
Having to change all your boxes to keep them in.
Then having to change how you attach your water bottles so the don't do a runner when your changing the waters.
Also chasing one around the garden when it makes a jump from freedom while your cleaning its box

:lol:


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

XD I would still love a Siamese. They are so cute. I've had mine disappear during the day and crawl up on me while I was sleeping XD


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

they are oppertunists but mine tend to stop their plot to freedom at about 10 weeks, there is always the odd buck who thinks he is born free with my siams though.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't be fooled Reece there lulling you into a false sense of security.

I reckon it's all down to them being smart, the foxes on the other hand are a fee sandwiches short of a picnic


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## welshie87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Your not wrong when you say they try and escape.... I went to change theyre water few days ago and come back after a minute to find they had moved one of theyre toys and one of them sat on top of the cage looking at me as if to say its your fault I got out. But theyre adorable wouldnt change them. Loving the fox though looks lovely.... Just wish I had space for more lol


----------

